# Apexi Super-AFC



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Greetings All,

I'm going to turbocharge my 1.6L, but have a question about fuel management...has anyone here used the Apexi SuperAFC, rather than having JWT reprogram your ECU? I mean, if the JWT upgrade/reprogram costs $500, and you can get the Apexi unit for $340 (PLUS you don't have to buy a boost gauge) why wouldn't you?

Thanks for your help,
Joe


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

I haven't tried a superAFC, but I can tell you why you'd get a JWT ECU instead - reliability. It's pre-programmed with the best possible curves overall and it uses the MAF so you don't have to adjust it for weather conditions. And it's plug and play, no messing with it. 

If you use a superafc, you have to really know what you're doing to avoid blowing up your engine, and chances are good that most of the time it will run worse than it would with the JWT ECU.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

because your stock ECU will override your SAFC everytime and you'll have to keep resetting it.


----------

